# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Δεπυ

## Vito

Είναι υποχρεωτικό το τεστ για δεπυ στους ενήλικες?

----------

